# True?



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Al Arabiya (Arabic) reporting Saudi Arabia shuts down their embassy in Cairo


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

oh dear

BREAKING: Saudi recalls ambassador from Egypt, closes embassy and consulates following protests - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

This is similar to that one case of an Egyptian doctor who was treating a Saudi princess, got accused of drugging her unnecessarily, and next thing he knew he was in jail. Upon appealing his case, his punishment was actually increased, doubling the amount of lashes and I think his prison sentence as well.

I was reading earlier at Egypt Independent the commentary of the Saudi Ambassador, who said this case was more about the Egyptian lawyer being caught at the airport with some drugs or something. This story started out, I believe, as them convicting him of insulting the king while he was outside the country, and then he was arrested when he wanted to leave after going for religious reasons. He wasn't aware of his previous conviction apparently. I was surprised to see a totally different account from the ambassador...

Will be interesting to see how this issue ends up being resolved, or if it just ends up being forgotten as usual. Not that I think there is any sort of conspiracy either way.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Qsw said:


> This is similar to that one case of an Egyptian doctor who was treating a Saudi princess, got accused of drugging her unnecessarily, and next thing he knew he was in jail. Upon appealing his case, his punishment was actually increased, doubling the amount of lashes and I think his prison sentence as well.


I haven't followed the story, so I don't know the outcome, but there was a Lebanese fella sitting on death-by-chopping-the-head-off row in Saudi. He had a talk show in Lebanon in which he would take calls from viewers and offer predictions. He went to Saudi for hajj and was immediately taken into custody as he'd already been convicted of sorcery.

Yikes.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

One more reason why I have no intention of ever setting foot in that country


----------

